# metal lathe - $650 (Portland OR CL)



## Nogoingback (Jul 17, 2019)

metal lathe
					

Morgan metal lathe. I have owned it for about 20 plus years. No longer need it and it's taking up space. Under power. Works well. Needs a good cleaning and new home. reasonable offers/trade for wood...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2019)

That there is a great deal . Won't last long .


----------



## alloy (Jul 18, 2019)

It's actually been on there for over a week now.  

 I suspect it may have been sold and they didn't cancel the add.

It's funny around here,  some things sell almost instantly,  others don't seem to sell.  If I didn't already have a good lathe this one would probably be sitting in my shop.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 18, 2019)

It's gone.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 18, 2019)

I wish people wouldn't leave their ads up- They must like all those extra calls


----------



## alloy (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah it sucks.  I like going to garage sales up in my rural area to find older stuff, but all the time I run across old signs and go on a wild goose chase.

I do it because you would be amazed what farmers up here have for tools.


----------

